# Μ&Μ's και μπλε ποντικάκια



## Alexandra (Jul 28, 2009)

Rats injected with BBG not only regained their mobility but temporarily turned blue. 




The rat before being injected with BBG. 

Από το cnn.com:
The same blue food dye found in M&Ms and Gatorade could be used to reduce damage caused by spine injuries, offering a better chance of recovery, according to new research. Researchers at the University of Rochester Medical Center found that when they injected the compound Brilliant Blue G (BBG) into rats suffering spinal cord injuries, the rodents were able to walk again, albeit with a limp.
Η συνέχεια της είδησης εδώ.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 28, 2009)

Πάλι στο πονηρό εμένα ο νους μου...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 28, 2009)

Τι νόμισες, βρε dirty mind;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 28, 2009)

Απλώς σκέφτηκα τι άλλο μπορεί να έγινε μπλε, και μετά ο νους μου πήγε στη γνωστή έκφραση.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 28, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Τι νόμισες, βρε dirty mind;


Προφανώς αυτό που είπε η Στρουμφίτα όταν μπήκε στα αντρικά αποδυτήρια των στρουμφ.


----------



## danae (Jul 29, 2009)

Αστεία-αστεία, παλιά έλεγαν ότι τα μπλε M&M's είναι διεγερτικά! Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει, πάντως είναι πολύ νόστιμα, ανεξαρτήτως χρώματος...


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2009)

Τα κόκκινα m&m's είχαν καταργηθεί γιατί ήταν λέει καρκινογόνα, αλλά τώρα χρησιμοποιούν άλλη χρωστική. 
Τα μπλέ θεραπεύουν νόσους και τα πράσινα είναι αφροδισιακά. 

Απόδειξη ότι οι σοκολάτες θεραπεύουν τα πάντα;;

ΥΓ Το μπλε ποντίκι πάντως είναι πολύ πιο σικ από το ροζ.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 29, 2009)

Πάντως είχα διαβάσει κάπου ότι το μόνο χρώμα που δεν παρατηρείται σε τροφές που δεν έχουν υποστεί καμία επεξεργασία (όπως τις δίνει η φύση) είναι το μπλε -- τουλάχιστον σε ό,τι αφορά τις φυτικές.


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2009)

Παλιό και γνωστό, ίσως:

Ο Χ επισκέπτεται τον αφροδισιολόγο επειδή τελευταία ο γιαννούκος του έχει γίνει μπλε.
Στην αίθουσα της μακράς αναμονής βρίσκει έναν ασήκωτο τόμο, την Εγκυκλοπαίδεια Αφροδίσιων Νοσημάτων, και την ξεφυλλίζει μήπως βρει πληροφορίες για την πάθησή του.
Φτάνει στο λήμμα περί χρωματισμών και διαβάζει:
Αν το πουλί σας είναι κόκκινο, πάσχετε από καψίλευμα της δεξιάς υπερλαγείας και, μετά την απαραίτητη _τριαξονική_ τομογραφία, ενδείκνυται θεραπεία με 3 ενέσεις καθημερινά στο επίμαχο σημείο επί 2 μήνες.
Ωχ, ωχ, ωχ, σκέφτεται, τι έχω να τραβήξω!
Γυρίζει σελίδα και διαβάζει:
Αν το πουλί σας είναι πράσινο, πάσχετε από τρισχιδές μπουρμπουνώδες οίδημα και ενδείκνυται μόνο χειρουργική αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος.
Αμάν, τώρα τη βάψαμε, σκέφτεται ο φουκαράς.
Στο επόμενο δισέλιδο ο τίτλος γράφει:
Αν το πουλί σας είναι μπλε...
Όπα, εδώ είμαστε!
Αν το πουλί σας είναι μπλε, δεν χρειάζεται κανενός είδους θεραπεία. 
Ουφ, τη γλίτωσα! 
Θα απορριφθεί μόνο του!


----------

